# Black x Cellophane



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

What would a black (with green) betta crossed with a cellophane betta produce, colourwise? This is assuming tail types are compatible.

I'm just curious.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm guessing a LOAD of multis?


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

That does make sense.

I can't find any info at all on the cross. It's very strange.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

:/ hmmm... 
Well there isn't much out there that's actually documented. I could have my bf ask his uncle. He was a betta breeder out in Vietnam for 30 years.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, I would appreciate that.

I have a black orchid male and a cellophane female. I'm still trying to determine whether or not the female is breeding quality - she came home from the breeder with some issues but has improved dramatically in the few days I've had her.

As this is a personal spawn, with the offspring being given away or kept for myself, I don't really care what the outcome is as long as the fry are healthy. Still though, it would be nice to have an idea of what may come up.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I've experienced (and heard) that the fry mostly resemble the female. So you might get a couple cellophane's and a lot of multis. Punnet squares don't really work unless you know the true genes of the fish. :/ 
I'll let you know what my bf's uncle said in a bit


----------

